# Link between obesity and leaky gas/incontinence (leakage)



## John Sennit (5 mo ago)

Is everyone with leaky gas, odour, and incontinence (leakage) problems obese and physically unfit? Has anyone experienced these symptoms while they were physically fit and not overweight? Has anyone got rid of their symptoms by dieting, losing weight and exercise? I've read it didn't help but I was checking if there's any experiences where it did help.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

John Sennit said:


> Is everyone with leaky gas, odour, and incontinence (leakage) problems obese and physically unfit? Has anyone experienced these symptoms while they were physically fit and not overweight? Has anyone got rid of their symptoms by dieting, losing weight and exercise? I've read it didn't help but I was checking if there's any experiences where it did help.





John Sennit said:


> Is everyone with leaky gas, odour, and incontinence (leakage) problems obese and physically unfit? Has anyone experienced these symptoms while they were physically fit and not overweight? Has anyone got rid of their symptoms by dieting, losing weight and exercise? I've read it didn't help but I was checking if there's any experiences where it did help.


I am 48yo and have been lean my whole life, I bike and do Jiu Jitsu and have had leaky gas since I was 10yo. No injuries down low or procedures. My digestion is ok, my biggest problem is major gas production and I pass it chronically and have an office job. Even on days when I feel good and "THINK", that I am not passing gas, I actually am as people around me start covering their noses and mouths and spray air freshener. 
I am sure that being lean and active help, it is not a silver bullet.


----------

